# Grey's Anatomy Season 11



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Wow, I can't believe it's Season 11! I'm still watching. 

I miss Cristina already. But I thought it was pretty funny how Meredith has decided to move Alex into 'her person' role. 

Looks like little Shepard is still around (can't remember her name.) Not sure why it's a big deal that she saw Richard at a meeting? It's not a secret that he's an alcoholic is it?

And speaking of Richard, not feeling it for his and Ellis' love child, Pierce. So far I can see why Mer finds her annoying and I do too. 

I didn't know Geena Davis was going to be on the show. Just one short scene, but gotta think there is going to be more since Arizona decided to study with her.

They sure resolved the D.C. story pretty quickly with Derek deciding not to go.


----------



## rich (Mar 18, 2002)

I liked how Hunt instinctively said, "page Yang!" and then ... oh yeah ...


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

It will be interesting to see how long they continue the 'Cristina is gone' stuff. I thought it fit really well in this episode, but I hope they don't do it much more.


----------



## jehma (Jan 22, 2003)

Little Sheppard heard Richard taking about his love child. That's the big deal.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Wow, I totally spaced on that, thanks! Makes sense to me now.


----------



## jehma (Jan 22, 2003)

hummingbird_206 said:


> Wow, I totally spaced on that, thanks! Makes sense to me now.


----------



## ADG (Aug 20, 2003)

Neither my wife nor I recall - where did THIS sister come from?


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Ellis and Richard are her parents. Ellis had the baby and put her up for adoption without Richard knowing about it. Pierce knows Ellis was her mother, but doesn't yet know Richard is her father.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

ADG said:


> Neither my wife nor I recall - where did THIS sister come from?


Private Practice.

That's what I thought and then I realized you meant Meredith's sister but it did make me wonder if Shepard's sister was created for Private Practice or if she was on Grey's first.

I enjoy this show - even with the cast changes - it feels familiar.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

When the ep started with Maggie doing the narration, I was not happy. That's Meredith's job! I was not crazy about her in the first ep. But as the show went along, I started to really like Maggie.

I've not been a big fan of Wilson, but she and Maggie had some great scenes together. And Maggie and little Shepherd were fun to watch, too.

Overall, I still love this show. And of course there has to be drama, but I hope they don't drag out the animosity between Meredith and Maggie for too long.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

I thought it was perfect and smart to have this "Maggie" themed episode as a bridge to the show as it is without Yang.


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

Cainebj said:


> Private Practice.
> 
> That's what I thought and then I realized you meant Meredith's sister but it did make me wonder if Shepard's sister was created for Private Practice or if she was on Grey's first.
> 
> I enjoy this show - even with the cast changes - it feels familiar.


If I'm reading Caterina Scorsone's page on imdb correctly, the earliest episodes for Amelia are


Private Practice: Season 3, Episode 19, "Eyes Wide Open" (OAD 1 Apr. 2010)
Grey's Anatomy: Season 7, Episode 3, "Superfreak" (OAD 7 Oct. 2010)

So the storyline from spring 2010 on Private Practice predate Amelia's first appearances on Grey's.

It'll be interesting to see what happens on the show, but I'm liking Kelly McCreary's performance a lot (she plays Maggie).


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Cainebj said:


> I thought it was perfect and smart to have this "Maggie" themed episode as a bridge to the show as it is without Yang.


I agree. Definitely got me rooting for Maggie.



murgatroyd said:


> It'll be interesting to see what happens on the show, but I'm liking Kelly McCreary's performance a lot (she plays Maggie).


Thanks for the IMDB link. I had forgotten that she was on Emily Owens MD. I liked that show.


----------



## markp99 (Mar 21, 2002)

I mostly tagged-along Grey's Anatomy over the years with my wife. This is more up her alley than mine; but we do enjoy sometimes being in the same room with each other, so I watched. 

This season I just cannot muster the energy to even listen, let alone watch. The writers seem to be over-caffeinated or something, packing too much into every scene. So far this season, when my wife is watching, I need to leave the room. 

I guess I'm out. Goodbye Grey's Anatomy.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Poor Alex. I think he would have made a great board member. 

I've never been much of a fan of Arizona, but I'm really disliking her this season.

I was really surprised when Hunt told Callie why the project was so important to him. I thought for sure it was going to turn out that he had done the guy's amputation.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

I kinda thought they were going to put both of them on the board...

I thought Maggie's response to her bio Dad was odd.
Of course he didn't say anything the moment he realized.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Meredith got over Richard not telling her pretty quickly. So I expect that Maggie will as well. 

I'm finding all of the Shepherd angst to be annoying.


----------



## jay_man2 (Sep 15, 2003)

The entire episode was hard to watch.


----------



## JohnS-MI (Jan 25, 2014)

hummingbird_206 said:


> Meredith got over Richard not telling her pretty quickly. So I expect that Maggie will as well.
> 
> I'm finding all of the Shepherd angst to be annoying.


This season, the whole show is nothing but an angst-fest. If somebody doesn't become likeable and not annoying soon, I'm tapping out.


----------



## brebeans (Sep 5, 2003)

JohnS-MI said:


> This season, the whole show is nothing but an angst-fest. If somebody doesn't become likeable and not annoying soon, I'm tapping out.


Agree.....seems like lots more whining, angst, and a lot less medicine. I know, I know, it's a 'soap opera' , mostly. But, no one has any integrity, no one is interesting or genuine. I've been watching it since the beginning but this season seems to be really heading toward the end of the road for me.....


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

brebeans said:


> Agree.....seems like lots more whining, angst, and a lot less medicine. I know, I know, it's a 'soap opera' , mostly. But, no one has any integrity, no one is interesting or genuine. I've been watching it since the beginning but this season seems to be really heading toward the end of the road for me.....


Thats exactly what I was thinking as well. I was really close to dumping the season pass last thursday. I am also really tired of the baby storylines. I really want Jessica Capshaw gone.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

When the ep started all I could think was that I was watching Scandal and we were finally going to see what happened to Sally! 

Interesting to see some of the story of Ellis and Richard. 

Guess Maggie will be sticking around.


----------



## Ereth (Jun 16, 2000)

I don't watch Scandal, but all those scenes with Ellis were heart-breaking. Meredith has really come a long way since the dark and twisty days.

I am a bit surprised that the topic of Lexie didn't come up in the context of sisters, but I suppose we have lots of season left.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Lexie kinda did come up when Derek said to Maggie that Meredith isn't good with sisters.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Poor Little Shepherd. Her past sure came back to haunt here. Looks like maybe Derek did fix things, and Amelia will stay head of neuro, after he screwed up, of course. 

Nice to see they didn't drag out the drama between Maggie and Meredith. Looks like things won't be resolved so quickly for Richard, but not everything can go right so quickly!

I'm tired of whiny Jo. If you want to be Dr Badass, then act like it instead of being such a crybaby, both at work and at home. If was fun to see Bailey torturing her hearkening back to the 'Nazi' days (even though we can't call her that any more.)


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

OK so *THAT* happened.

Which seemed unnecessary and for some reason had almost zero emotional impact on me.


----------



## andyw715 (Jul 31, 2007)

He got hosed.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

The Entertainment Weekly article on this has me puzzled. His contract was extended through 2016, and there's no indication that he wanted out or that he did something untoward like Isaiah Washington or Katherine Heigl. I wonder if they still intend to pay him for next year?


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

Flashbacks or Imagination spots relating to what would he do or pretty common story vehicles!


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

Cainebj said:


> OK so *THAT* happened.
> 
> Which seemed unnecessary and for some reason had almost zero emotional impact on me.


I chalk it up to two factors. First of all, there were so many teasers about What Was Going To Happen To Derek, I think they overplayed their hand.

First they shoved Derek off to DC, and hinted that he was going to hook up with someone there.

Then we got the bring-him-back-so-we-can-send-him-off episode.

Then we got the endless teasers.

With that, plus the news stories, it was pretty evident that he was gone. The only thing that remained was how Shonda was going to do it.

As flat and unsatisfying this was, I feel like, it could have been worse. Shonda didn't bring him back to his own hospital so his sister would have to operate on him and fail and then go back into a downward spiral yada yada.

But OMG, what a badly written episode. I especially hated the way the second accident was storyboarded. We got a huge deal about how the cell reception was so piss-poor on that stretch of highway, so Derek couldn't call for help and has to play Rod RescueMan on his own, and they make the whole car-in-fire smoke-signal thing happen -- and so after the Big Rescue, Derek goes back to his car, is in the midst of making his U-turn, and all of a sudden, his phone rings? I'm supposed to believe that he has a signal there, while the phone is buried in the center of the car, where other people couldn't get a signal out in the open? Really?

And he has to fish for it right then? Really?

They invalidate all of the stuff that has just gone before, just to set up the shot of the big rig broadsiding him. I was pretty much thrown out of the episode at that point.

Big props to Savannah Paige Rae (Winnie) for doing her best with some really awful writing.

I bear no ill-will against Patrick Dempsey for wanting to leave and move on to other things. Once Shonda gets tired of you or your character, you're hosed.

Note to Graymalkin: there are articles around hinting of diva behavior by Dempsey, but I take those with a big grain of salt.


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

Two weeks ago when he told Meredith that he was going to be right back I told my wife they were killing him off. It seemed like an obvious trope, especially with all the flashbacks. She told me I was full of it until last night.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Graymalkin said:


> The Entertainment Weekly article on this has me puzzled. His contract was extended through 2016, and there's no indication that he wanted out or that he did something untoward like Isaiah Washington or Katherine Heigl. I wonder if they still intend to pay him for next year?


Lots of articles on the internet saying he and Shonda have been at odds so she killed him off. Probably some truth to that, but also probably not the whole story. Shonda had promised fans years ago that once Der and Mer were finally happy that she wouldn't break them up again. But they've become pretty stale, so something had to happen.

I've been tired of the Derek character and so I'm not too sorry to see him go. I was really annoyed when they killed Mark and Lexie. Derek, meh, not so much. YMMV.


----------



## Ereth (Jun 16, 2000)

While the second accident was annoying (I was mad at Derek for parking in the middle of the street on a turn in the first place), I have to confess that the sequence where they pull the plug on Derek really hit home. I remember watching them turn off the monitors after disconnecting my mother and I was very much emotionally affected by that sequence, unlike some of you here.

From a story perspective, I always found dark-and-twisty Meredith far more interesting than well-adjusted-and-happy Meredith, so maybe we'll start back down that path?


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Ereth, so sorry about your Mom.


----------



## Shakhari (Jan 2, 2005)

Ereth said:


> While the second accident was annoying (I was mad at Derek for parking in the middle of the street on a turn in the first place), I have to confess that the sequence where they pull the plug on Derek really hit home. I remember watching them turn off the monitors after disconnecting my mother and I was very much emotionally affected by that sequence, unlike some of you here.
> 
> From a story perspective, I always found dark-and-twisty Meredith far more interesting than well-adjusted-and-happy Meredith, so maybe we'll start back down that path?


I guess Meredith is about to start another streak.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

I thought for a second with all the "Where's Derek?" stuff last week that he was going to go unidentified into a coma and all next year would be about trying to find him. Only and mostly because I knew he had signed on through next season.


----------



## Shakhari (Jan 2, 2005)

Even though he signed on for 2 more years, by all accounts he wanted to cut back on his work load to have more time to race, which is probably why he was written out of most of this season and probably why they brought Amelia over from Private Practice. Other than general surgery, that hospital only has one surgeon per specialty and now that Amelia is it, his character's days were numbered.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Shakhari said:


> Even though he signed on for 2 more years, by all accounts he wanted to cut back on his work load to have more time to race, which is probably why he was written out of most of this season and probably why they brought Amelia over from Private Practice. Other than general surgery, that hospital only has one surgeon per specialty and now that Amelia is it, his character's days were numbered.


I could swear I remember hearing him make some rather pointed comments during that Velocity show, "Racing Le Mans," with him essentially saying that he was bored with his character on Grey's Anatomy. I'm not surprised that he finally had enough and wanted out.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

I got spoiled since it was all over FB yesterday, so I knew he was gone before I started watching it last night, so maybe that had something to do with it, but it didn't have a lot of impact on me.

All I kept thinking was about why is the timing so off and "No, you're not going to die because these people aren't trained properly... you're going to die because who stops in the middle of a highway while they're doing a u-turn to pick up their phone!"

The police show up at the house right when Meredith is allowed to freak out and call the police at 5pm, right? But there's all these surgery scenes where they're waiting for the surgeon and they keep showing the clock and the last time they showed the clock it was like 9:00, and they still didn't know who he was then.

Also that whole exchange with the neurosurgeon was weird. It was an honor? To what, poke around in the skull of the guy who was apparently the best neurosurgeon in the country after you couldn't be bothered to show up for an hour and a half?


----------



## megory (Jan 23, 2003)

hummingbird_206 said:


> Lots of articles on the internet saying he and Shonda have been at odds so she killed him off. Probably some truth to that, but also probably not the whole story. Shonda had promised fans years ago that once Der and Mer were finally happy that she wouldn't break them up again. But they've become pretty stale, so something had to happen.
> 
> I've been tired of the Derek character and so I'm not too sorry to see him go. I was really annoyed when they killed Mark and Lexie. Derek, meh, not so much. YMMV.


I didn't care if Derek went or not. They had him off to DC which would have been perfect. But they had to waste two weeks publicizing and telling everyone they were going to kill him off to try to get people to watch, and then say what a surprise it was.

The only surprise death, well-written and well-conceived and truly shocking was, IMO, The Good Wife's


Spoiler



killing of Will Gardner.


I don't know what's happening in Shonda's personal life (besides believing her own press releases), but I'm really tiring of her soulless and unlikeable characters. And she seems to resent anybody who has any redeeming qualities. Murder, Scandal are the height/low of people I don't like and don't care about, and these shows leave me depleted and angry. And now she's infected Gray's too. Yuck.

The older I get, the less tolerant I am of shows and characters that make me gag. I guess that means for me, goodbye Shonda Shows.


----------



## Ereth (Jun 16, 2000)

laria said:


> Also that whole exchange with the neurosurgeon was weird. It was an honor? To what, poke around in the skull of the guy who was apparently the best neurosurgeon in the country after you couldn't be bothered to show up for an hour and a half?


That was your basic "kiss-ass" moment from someone who believed his own press until he didn't manage to save a guy who was a hero to him. It was perfectly in character for how he was portrayed. He had to find a way to honor the guy without admitting his own failure.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

megory said:


> The only surprise death, well-written and well-conceived and truly shocking was, IMO, The Good Wifes killing of ******** ********.


WTF ??? That's a pretty damn huge spoiler to unexpectedly drop into a thread that has nothing whatsoever to do with that show!!! I've never seen The Good Wife, but I was planning on watching it one day. Thanks for ruining it for me. :down:


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

gweempose said:


> wtf ??? That's a pretty damn huge spoiler to unexpectedly drop into a thread that has nothing whatsoever to do with that show!!!


+1


----------



## megory (Jan 23, 2003)

Oh my. Sorry. It happened a long time ago and I didn't realize spoilers were to infinity.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

megory said:


> Oh my. Sorry. It happened a long time ago and I didn't realize spoilers were to infinity.


Maybe editing the character's name out might be a nice idea?


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

laria said:


> All I kept thinking was about why is the timing so off and "No, you're not going to die because these people aren't trained properly... you're going to die because who stops in the middle of a highway while they're doing a u-turn to pick up their phone!"
> 
> The police show up at the house right when Meredith is allowed to freak out and call the police at 5pm, right? But there's all these surgery scenes where they're waiting for the surgeon and they keep showing the clock and the last time they showed the clock it was like 9:00, and they still didn't know who he was then.
> 
> Also that whole exchange with the neurosurgeon was weird. It was an honor? To what, poke around in the skull of the guy who was apparently the best neurosurgeon in the country after you couldn't be bothered to show up for an hour and a half?


As people have already said, it was a quick and dirty way to show the other neurosurgeon was a an *******. Lazy writing.

And I agree that the timing of events is completely wacka. It feels as if they cobbled together two different scripts in a hurry, and didn't figure out how to file all the serial numbers off before the filming began.


----------



## Archangel00 (Aug 25, 2006)

this thing just gets dumber by the minute, and it wasn't that smart to begin with.

Saw the stopping at the exit of the curve thing coming a mile away.....
The idiot kid was a head trauma case too, so why the hell was the ahole neurosurgeon so far from the hospital in the first place..
When does a severe head trauma not EVER take priority over anything else in a relatively otherwise stable patient.


----------



## The Spud (Aug 28, 2002)

My wife and I were driving home yesterday and she suddenly comments on how this episode made no sense. When we got home we rewatched the first few minutes trying to figure out where the heck Derek was.

He was riding the ferry towards Seattle (presumably coming from Bainbridge Island). From the ferry terminal it is a relatively straight shot down highway 99 to the airport, about 20 minutes. Apparently he chose to take "the 5" instead (not a huge stretch, just not what I would do). It looks like he is going northbound when he gets off the freeway to go on his secret shortcut. The airport is south of Seattle. There is no road between the ferry terminal and the airport that would be so isolated that he wouldn't have cell service or wouldn't have a constant flow of traffic.

All of Seattle is shaking their heads.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

Archangel00 said:


> The idiot kid was a head trauma case too, so why the hell was the ahole neurosurgeon so far from the hospital in the first place..


It looked to me like maybe he just had a really bad head wound, like he was partly scalped or something. I thought his main issue was just blood loss. He may not have needed a neurosurgeon.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

The Spud said:


> My wife and I were driving home yesterday and she suddenly comments on how this episode made no sense. When we got home we rewatched the first few minutes trying to figure out where the heck Derek was.
> 
> He was riding the ferry towards Seattle (presumably coming from Bainbridge Island). From the ferry terminal it is a relatively straight shot down highway 99 to the airport, about 20 minutes. Apparently he chose to take "the 5" instead (not a huge stretch, just not what I would do). It looks like he is going northbound when he gets off the freeway to go on his secret shortcut. The airport is south of Seattle. There is no road between the ferry terminal and the airport that would be so isolated that he wouldn't have cell service or wouldn't have a constant flow of traffic.
> 
> All of Seattle is shaking their heads.


I started to try to figure out the super secret squirrel shortcut, and quickly decided it was just a stupid plot device that had no basis in reality.


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

The Spud said:


> My wife and I were driving home yesterday and she suddenly comments on how this episode made no sense. When we got home we rewatched the first few minutes trying to figure out where the heck Derek was.
> ...
> All of Seattle is shaking their heads.


Oh, I hate it when writers re-arrange geography with a white-hot passion, especially cases like this, where it's only done in service of a stupid plot.

The standard comeback people say is "But only people who live in Seattle would know." As if that makes it any better.


----------



## Howie (May 3, 2004)

I'm several eps behind on this show and was purposefully avoiding this thread. I was listening to the Howard Stern show this morning and he spoiled it. Grrrr! Bad Howard!


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

I'm really surprised you managed to make it this long.  I got spoiled on Thursday night by the explosion of stuff on news sites and social media.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

laria said:


> I'm really surprised you managed to make it this long.  I got spoiled on Thursday night by the explosion of stuff on news sites and social media.


Same here. Once the ep aired on the east coast every entertainment news site declared the news in their headlines. Didn't even have to open any articles, it was all in the titles.


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

Howie said:


> I'm several eps behind on this show and was purposefully avoiding this thread. I was listening to the Howard Stern show this morning and he spoiled it. Grrrr! Bad Howard!


I'm sorry it was spoiled for you, Howie, but you probably would have gotten spoiled anyway unless you make a practice of avoiding all the teasers and promos for what's going to be on next week's episode. They've been hinting that Something was going to happen with Derek really hard for what, the last three or four episodes at least.

Which was another reason the episode didn't have much emotional impact for me.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

That is a pet peeve of mine from news sites. Even if they kinda-sorta try to not spoil people, it's still a spoiler, because if you've seen any promos, say, for this episode, you know it's a big Derek focused episode, and then they do a headline like "Grey's Anatomy: Why was


Spoiler



killed off?" Well, thanks for half trying, I guess, but the fact that you told me someone was killed off in a one person focused episode kinda ruins the suspense of who might be killed off.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

I get that the TV networks don't care about time shifters, but for news sites to not even respect that the shows air at different times across the country annoys me (yes, wrong thread.)


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

Or I'll just get spoiled in Feedly, but this is my own fault for looking at Feedly.  Because Feedly will print out part of the first paragraph after the headline, so I end up seeing something like:

*Grey's Anatomy: Why was


Spoiler



killed off?


*


Spoiler



On Thursday's episode, Patrick Dempsey's character Derek Shepherd...


----------



## The Spud (Aug 28, 2002)

hummingbird_206 said:


> I started to try to figure out the super secret squirrel shortcut, and quickly decided it was just a stupid plot device that had no basis in reality.


Then there's the whole, "they all should have been taken to Harborview" thing.


----------



## jehma (Jan 22, 2003)

laria said:


> It looked to me like maybe he just had a really bad head wound, like he was partly scalped or something. I thought his main issue was just blood loss. He may not have needed a neurosurgeon.


He was very disoriented. He kept asking what had happened.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

Yeah, I figured he had a concussion too, but that doesn't usually require a neurosurgeon, does it? I am not sure... I've never had a concussion.


----------



## Archangel00 (Aug 25, 2006)

Even if he weren't there already, after seeing the condition Shepard's melon was in, SOMEBODY should have called in the neuro ahole within a few minutes of Shepard's arrival. Not after they've already got half of his guts pulled out.

Be prepared for multiple drawn out episodes of wrongful death boredom to come now.....


----------



## megory (Jan 23, 2003)

Anybody over this show and not watching anymore?

Those of you who are continuing, enjoy. Those of us who aren't watching, enjoy.


----------



## Howie (May 3, 2004)

I've watched it from the beginning. I sometimes wonder why I still watch it, but I guess I'll probably stick around to the end.


----------



## jehma (Jan 22, 2003)

Howie said:


> I've watched it from the beginning. I sometimes wonder why I still watch it, but I guess I'll probably stick around to the end.


This is me too.


----------



## Gerryex (Apr 24, 2004)

Howie said:


> I've watched it from the beginning. I sometimes wonder why I still watch it, but I guess I'll probably stick around to the end.


Me three!!

Gerry


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Howie said:


> I've watched it from the beginning. I sometimes wonder why I still watch it, but I guess I'll probably stick around to the end.


Me 1/2.  I've continued to watch because I like the characters. The story line has never been that great IMO. My favs have always been Meredith, Miranda, Cristina, Alex, The Chief, and Callie. I'm bummed that Cristina left. I've never been a big fan of Derek and so don't care that they killed him off. Hate/hated Arizona and Izzie. I liked and miss George, McSteamy and Lexie. But yeah, for me, my favorite characters are what keeps me coming back season after season.


----------



## The Spud (Aug 28, 2002)

hummingbird_206 said:


> But yeah, for me, my favorite characters are what keeps me coming back season after season.


That and the accurate representation of our area.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

The Spud said:


> That and the accurate representation of our area.


Well, every once in a while they do show a real flyover of the traffic on "the" (I-)5.


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

hummingbird_206 said:


> Well, every once in a while they do show a real flyover of the traffic on "the" (I-)5.


It cracks me up every time I hear a TV show which is supposed to be set here talk about "the 880".

No one here says "the" for the numbered freeways.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

murgatroyd said:


> It cracks me up every time I hear a TV show which is supposed to be set here talk about "the 880".
> 
> No one here says "the" for the numbered freeways.


Is it only in LA that they preface the freeway number with "the"? It's certainly not the norm in Seattle.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

The only place I have ever heard that is CA, other than stuff like "the Beltway" around DC. But it's not "the 495".


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

I used to hear "The Nimitz" but as in laria's example, in the SF Bay Area, 'the' is used only with named freeways, not numbered ones.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

In northern New Jersey, it's "The (Garden State) Parkway" and "The (New Jersey) Turnpike," but that's it. The other highways are "280" and "80" and "46" and "10" and"1 and 9" and "78," etc.

Getting back to Grey's Anatomy, somebody got it really wrong in tonight's episode, when Jackson talks about spilling mole on the sofa while watching the National League playoffs -- sometime between Memorial Day and Independence Day. Um, no.

I thought this was the season finale -- but apparently not.


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

You could try another sport.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/National_league


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

murgatroyd said:


> You could try another sport.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/National_league


Hah! I didn't know Jackson was such an Anglophile.


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

Graymalkin said:


> Getting back to Grey's Anatomy, somebody got it really wrong in tonight's episode, when Jackson talks about spilling mole on the sofa while watching the National League playoffs -- sometime between Memorial Day and Independence Day. Um, no.
> 
> I thought this was the season finale -- but apparently not.


Was it before the fourth of july sequence? If so, I wonder if that was an editing goof, and it was supposed to come after the fireworks scene.

And as for your point about it feeling like a season finale -- did it feel like the _series_ finale to anybody else?


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Did Mer say the baby's name is Ellis?

Zola sure is getting big. Wonder if it's the same child who has played her all along? 

I guess Alex and Jo are still together? They showed him a lot with other characters, but I don't remember seeming him with her.

And OMG, the burn patient stuff was heartbreaking.


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

hummingbird_206 said:


> Did Mer say the baby's name is Ellis?
> 
> Zola sure is getting big. Wonder if it's the same child who has played her all along?
> 
> ...


I think they might be deciding that Alex is the new stable relationship.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Yes, the baby's name is Ellis.

Alex and Jo are still together, but Alex is now Meredith's "person" (and has been since Christina left).

Is it my imagination, or did Meredith's little boy, Derek Bailey, not show up in half the scenes he should've been in?


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

We hated Dr. Amelia Shepherd on Private Practice.
The best thing about Private Practice being cancelled? 
We no longer had to look at Dr. Amelia Shepherd.
Making her a main character on Grey's Anatomy means I will be fast forwarding through every second she is on screen.

And why wasn't Kate Walsh at Derek's funeral?


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Cainebj said:


> Why wasn't Kate Walsh at Derek's funeral?


Addison wasn't at the funeral for the same reason Christina wasn't -- they couldn't fit Kate Walsh and Sandra Oh into the schedule.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

hummingbird_206 said:


> Zola sure is getting big. Wonder if it's the same child who has played her all along?


Finally watched this last night... the actress who played Zola in this episode was new. It was the same kid in the previous episodes (at least since the character has been a little girl and not a baby) right up until this one.


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

laria said:


> Finally watched this last night... the actress who played Zola in this episode was new. It was the same kid in the previous episodes (at least since the character has been a little girl and not a baby) right up until this one.


Since a year had supposedly passed during the episode, I think that was one of the ways to demonstrate it. I am surprised they did not have any hairstyles or other such stuff.

One thing that seemed rushed over or I might have missed was around Jackson and April. Did she lose her leg? Their was some discussion about her and the phone getting cutting off and shots and something about her leg.

Next scene is her arriving back in the hospital and "appeared" to be limping.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

zalusky said:


> One thing that seemed rushed over or I might have missed was around Jackson and April. Did she lose her leg? Their was some discussion about her and the phone getting cutting off and shots and something about her leg.
> 
> Next scene is her arriving back in the hospital and "appeared" to be limping.


Arizona was making an analogy with the loss of her own leg. When she said April lost a leg, she meant she experienced a great loss (of the baby) like Arizona did with her leg.

I was confused when she first started talking as well. I was like, what? Another person lost a leg? Isn't that a little played out now?


----------



## Gerryex (Apr 24, 2004)

I've been watching this drek from the beginning and I keep staying with it and I don't know why!!!

One of the characters I dislike most is Chandra Wilson's character, Dr. Bailey. I hated her from the very beginning and I still dislike her. And the way she acted toward her second husband in this 2 hour seemed-like-a-finale made me dislike her even more. I'm sorry but I don't care for the actress and really don't like the character. Yes I know the character is a overly dedicated Dr who puts her work WAY above everything else and I guess there may even be real life examples, but the way she treated her first husband and now her second I would have left her a long time ago. And yes, I know its only TV and not only that its Sondra Rhimes TV so its bound to be extra soapy.

But as I said even though I can get fed up with the show I still stay with it!

Gerry


----------



## efilippi (Jul 24, 2001)

gweempose said:


> WTF ??? That's a pretty damn huge spoiler to unexpectedly drop into a thread that has nothing whatsoever to do with that show!!! I've never seen The Good Wife, but I was planning on watching it one day. Thanks for ruining it for me. :down:


Hate to tell you this but The Dodgers won the pennant. Hope I didn't spoil your life. Grow up.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

efilippi said:


> Hate to tell you this but The Dodgers won the pennant. Hope I didn't spoil your life. Grow up.




It was a pretty big spoiler to drop in the middle of an unrelated thread, and against the forum rules. I would be pretty mad too if I didn't already watch _The Good Wife_.


----------



## efilippi (Jul 24, 2001)

Different show and two years ago. How long until information is in the public domain?


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

What is the statute of limitations on spoilers? Can I say that Kristen shot JR or that Richard Hatch won the first season of Survivor? What is the time limit? Can something that happened over a year ago really be considered a spoiler?


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

efilippi said:


> *Different show* and two years ago. How long until information is in the public domain?


Yeah, different show. That's the whole point! This is the *Grey's Anatomy* thread.

(And it was barely over a year ago, that episode aired 3/23/14)


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

Azlen said:


> What is the statute of limitations on spoilers? Can I say that Kristen shot JR or that Richard Hatch won the first season of Survivor? What is the time limit? Can something that happened over a year ago really be considered a spoiler?


I guess... if you want to be mean about it.

I don't see why it is unreasonable to expect people to put a spoiler tag around spoilers for entirely different shows in a forum where the whole purpose is to discuss specific shows, on a site dedicated to a time shifting device. I know I have entire seasons of shows from last season still on my TiVo... I am sure I'm not the only one!


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

laria said:


> I guess... if you want to be mean about it.
> 
> I don't see why it is unreasonable to expect people to put a spoiler tag around spoilers for entirely different shows in a forum where the whole purpose is to discuss specific shows, on a site dedicated to a time shifting device. I know I have entire seasons of shows from last season still on my TiVo... I am sure I'm not the only one!


There still has to be reasonableness on both sides. A major character death occurred in Grey's and it is well on point to talk about it in comparison to how other shows have handled major character deaths. While someone could be courteous to put every character death that has happened in the past in spoiler quotes, it should hardly be expected. Any article written about Josh Charles right now is not going to have "Spoiler Alert" in the article because the event happened over a year ago.

An excerpt from this article.

http://whatculture.com/film/statute-limitations-film-tv-spoilers.php

So, the bottom line is, no matter how hard I try, I can't control what people are talking about and where they're talking about it. At a certain point, you have to assume that the minute you turn on the computer there's the potential to have things spoiled. I know it sounds unrealistic to say, "if you're behind on your shows, stay off the internet until you're caught up!" But really, that's the only way to be sure your favorite show or movie won't be ruined for you. Having things spoiled is inevitable, and the harsh reality is we just have to grit our teeth and bear it. Nobody is exempt from spoilers.

Pop culture is such a fleeting, changing thing, and what's popular or buzz-worthy one day can be completely forgotten the next. The internet moves at a brisk, unapologetic pace. It doesn't follow every individual's viewing habits, and it's easy to assign blame when you're late to the party.


----------



## efilippi (Jul 24, 2001)

laria said:


> I guess... if you want to be mean about it.
> 
> I don't see why it is unreasonable to expect people to put a spoiler tag around spoilers for entirely different shows in a forum where the whole purpose is to discuss specific shows, on a site dedicated to a time shifting device. !


There is a spoiler tag around it.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

efilippi said:


> There is a spoiler tag around it.


It was more a general response to Azlen. But the post the other person was upset about was edited to add the tag later. It wasn't there originally.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

efilippi said:


> Hate to tell you this but The Dodgers won the pennant. Hope I didn't spoil your life. Grow up.


Really? Are we 12?



Azlen said:


> There still has to be reasonableness on both sides.


You are right. 
And it is unreasonable ON THIS BOARD to post a spoiler about one show in a thread for another show.

The thing that I find ridiculous is the people who write to defend the spoiler like the people who have had the enjoyment of a show spoiled have no right to cry foul.

IT IS A SPOILER. 
This forum has rules. 
Lucky us the rules are on the side of NO SPOILERS. Yayyyyy!



Graymalkin said:


> Addison wasn't at the funeral for the same reason Christina wasn't -- they couldn't fit Kate Walsh and Sandra Oh into the schedule.


I was being facetious. I doubt they tried because they never would have paid their fees to appear at a 30 second funeral.


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

Cainebj said:


> Really? Are we 12?
> 
> You are right.
> And it is unreasonable ON THIS BOARD to post a spoiler about one show in a thread for another show.
> ...


How long though then? Is Henry Blake dying on MASH still considered a spoiler? I don't consider anything that happened over a year ago to be a spoiler.


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

Azlen said:


> What is the statute of limitations on spoilers? Can I say that Kristen shot JR or that Richard Hatch won the first season of Survivor? What is the time limit? Can something that happened over a year ago really be considered a spoiler?


Oh FFS, can all of you please give it a rest? Why is it so difficult to 1) stay on topic and 2) show some consideration for other people?

Use common sense and a little courtesy. These days it is common for people to binge-watch shows. I have three seasons of Person of Interest sitting here waiting for me to break the shrink-wrap so I can start getting caught up.

Asking about "the statue of limitations" about spoilers is just code for "I'm too lazy to use a spoiler tag and I'm too self-centered to give a crap about other people." IMHO.


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

murgatroyd said:


> Asking about "the statue of limitations" about spoilers is just code for "I'm too lazy to use a spoiler tag and I'm too self-centered to give a crap about other people." IMHO.


And I see your attitude as "Please cater to my viewing habits because I want everyone to care about me and not ruin it for me." Plot points in shows over a year old are no longer spoilers. Should someone also not spoil the end of Romeo and Juliet because someone might not know what happens?


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

Azlen. Me thinks you protest too much. :down:


----------



## dthmj (Mar 12, 2002)

Azlen said:


> And I see your attitude as "Please cater to my viewing habits because I want everyone to care about me and not ruin it for me." Plot points in shows over a year old are no longer spoilers. Should someone also not spoil the end of Romeo and Juliet because someone might not know what happens?


I would agreed with you if this was a general tv show message board, but it's not. It's a board about a time shifting device in which people may not be watching shows in real time. And this board has specific rules about spoilers, so abide by the rules of the board and tag your spoilers.


----------



## efilippi (Jul 24, 2001)

The rules seem to say that one must spoilerize things from earlier in this season but say nothing about other shows that may have aired in other years. But maybe I don't understand all the ins and outs.


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

efilippi said:


> The rules seem to say that one must spoilerize things from earlier in this season but say nothing about other shows that may have aired in other years. But maybe I don't understand all the ins and outs.


I addressed that point earlier. This thread is about Grey's Anatomy. Other shows are off-topic.

Given that NO ONE will be expecting to see comments about a show which is NOT on topic for the thread, ALL such comments that reveal plot points for the off-topic show should be spoiler-tagged.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

I had actually thought that they did say that spoilers from different shows should be spoiled, but I guess it's just spoilers for previews and future episodes need to be. So, I guess this is more of a common courtesy thing. Although I guess it could fall under the rules of "when in doubt, use spoiler tags" and "don't thread crap".

This isn't a general news site, it's a forum dedicated to discussing specific shows. While comparing a character death to how other shows have handled it is a valid thing to talk about, it's not that hard to not be a jerk about it and just mention the show you're talking about and throw a spoiler tag around the details (which the person who originally spoiled _The Good Wife_ did after it was pointed out).

I managed to go all these years up until now without knowing who shot J.R. and who died on M.A.S.H., so it's not that difficult to avoid this stuff. Especially something as recently as happened in the last season.


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

murgatroyd said:


> I addressed that point earlier. This thread is about Grey's Anatomy. Other shows are off-topic.


The episode was about a major character death. I would say a comparison vs how major character deaths were handled in years past on other shows to be very much on topic. TV tropes used a given show are a fairly common occurrence on this message board. If it happened last week or earlier this season I would definitely expect it to be spoiler tagged. Things that have happened more than a year ago are something completely different.


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

Azlen said:


> And I see your attitude as "Please cater to my viewing habits because I want everyone to care about me and not ruin it for me." Plot points in shows over a year old are no longer spoilers. Should someone also not spoil the end of Romeo and Juliet because someone might not know what happens?





Cainebj said:


> Azlen. Me thinks you protest too much. :down:


I see what you did there, Cainebj -- and I appreciate it -- but that line's from "Hamlet," not "Romeo and Juliet."


----------



## ADG (Aug 20, 2003)

What an absolutely awful two hours of television. Morose, depressing, and zero entertainment value.


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

Azlen said:


> And I see your attitude as "Please cater to my viewing habits because I want everyone to care about me and not ruin it for me." Plot points in shows over a year old are no longer spoilers. Should someone also not spoil the end of Romeo and Juliet because someone might not know what happens?


Well, if you refuse to play nice with others, there's a simple fix for that.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Azlen said:


> And I see your attitude as "Please cater to my viewing habits because I want everyone to care about me and not ruin it for me." Plot points in shows over a year old are no longer spoilers. Should someone also not spoil the end of Romeo and Juliet because someone might not know what happens?


This isn't just her. This appears to be a pretty wide-spread request from multiple member of the community to be considerate of others and to spoiler-tag something like that. I'm not sure why there's the need to be obstinate and continue to argue.

If you don't want to be considerate, I'm certain there are other communities that you can discuss TV shows at.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

How bout that Grey's Anatomy?

What else did I think about the most recent episode?

Hmmm - well, I for one fast forwarded through a lot of the flashbacks.
It bordered on being a clip show. 

For the person who commented on Bailey. 
I actually have always liked her character - I did think that the obsessive compulsive storyline was out of character - there seemed to be a little bit of that going on regarding the DNR discussion.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

I thought there were a few too many flashbacks... and boy they sure looked a lot younger back at the start! 

I enjoyed the part with Bailey and Idris Elba. "It's IDRIS... ELBA...!"


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

laria said:


> I thought there were a few too many flashbacks... and boy they sure looked a lot younger back at the start!
> 
> I enjoyed the part with Bailey and Idris Elba. "It's IDRIS... ELBA...!"


The really amusing thing for me was, I had just seen some of those early episodes on USA(?).

The scene where Derek is all McDreamy (sorry) behind Meredith in the elevator is from one of the episodes where


Spoiler



Addison has just shown up. Addison and Derek are in therapy, and she has demanded that Derek quit talking to Meredith as a condition of her moving to Seattle.



Oh, and speaking of Idris Elba: Idris Elba on imdb


----------



## AeneaGames (May 2, 2009)

murgatroyd said:


> Oh, I hate it when writers re-arrange geography with a white-hot passion, especially cases like this, where it's only done in service of a stupid plot.
> 
> The standard comeback people say is "But only people who live in Seattle would know." As if that makes it any better.


Sadly though if you have some knowledge of any subject depicted in TV shows or movies you have the exact same feeling, so am not really surprised this shortcut doesn't exist


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

LoadStar said:


> This isn't just her. This appears to be a pretty wide-spread request from multiple member of the community to be considerate of others and to spoiler-tag something like that. I'm not sure why there's the need to be obstinate and continue to argue.
> 
> If you don't want to be considerate, I'm certain there are other communities that you can discuss TV shows at.


I typically spoiler tag most things like that because I agree that it is the considerate thing to do. I don't however think that people should demand consideration but instead be appreciative of those who do. I think that there does become a time (I don't know what that is. I would think it would be a year but others obviously disagree) when if you haven't watched something that you have to understand that something may come out that spoils it for you. At that time the person shouldn't demand that others accommodate their viewing habits because it is not something spelled out in the forum rules at present. If people think that any plot point of any TV show, movie or piece of literature that has occurred in the past be spoiler tagged then that should be explicitly added to the rules.
I just don't like to see people being jumped on for something that isn't explicitly against the rules at present.


----------



## ADG (Aug 20, 2003)

Just as a courtesy to those of us who want to discuss the show, would it be possible to take the spoiler discussion to a separate thread? Thank you.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

Azlen said:


> I typically spoiler tag most things like that because I agree that it is the considerate thing to do. I don't however think that people should demand consideration but instead be appreciative of those who do. I think that there does become a time (I don't know what that is. I would think it would be a year but others obviously disagree) when if you haven't watched something that you have to understand that something may come out that spoils it for you. At that time the person shouldn't demand that others accommodate their viewing habits because it is not something spelled out in the forum rules at present. If people think that any plot point of any TV show, movie or piece of literature that has occurred in the past be spoiler tagged then that should be explicitly added to the rules.
> I just don't like to see people being jumped on for something that isn't explicitly against the rules at present.


Does there even need to be a rule for something like this? It's called common courtesy. We're not talking about just "any plot point of any TV show, movie or piece of literature that has occurred in the past". This was a shocking and unexpected death of a main character on a major TV show. There is absolutely no justification for spoiling something like this in the middle of a Grey's Anatomy thread. It was bad form, plain and simple.


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

gweempose said:


> Does there even need to be a rule for something like this? It's called common courtesy. We're not talking about just "any plot point of any TV show, movie or piece of literature that has occurred in the past". This was a shocking and unexpected death of a main character on a major TV show. There is absolutely no justification for spoiling something like this in the middle of a Grey's Anatomy thread. It was bad form, plain and simple.


Both Emily Post and Miss Manners disagree with you.

http://www.cbsnews.com/news/is-there-a-statute-of-limitations-on-spoilers/

Etiquette expert Lizzie Post of the Emily Post Institute sees no value in people "posting a million times, 'Don't spoil anything for me, don't spoil anything for me.'" Walk away from Facebook, shut down Twitter if you have to, she said.

*"If you're not living in the current season you have no claim*. It's fine if you have a friend who's really into it and you want to say, 'Don't spoil it for me.' But you can't ask the world around you to completely bend."

Judith Martin, who writes the Miss Manners columns and books, also believes the burden falls mostly on the person holding out for the surprise.

"But if the story is really good, it shouldn't make that much difference," she said. "I still enjoy re-reading 'Moby-Dick' and 'The Golden Bowl,' even though I know perfectly well what is going to happen."


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

Azlen said:


> Both Emily Post and Miss Manners disagree with you.


Ask them the same question, but specifically in the context of "a discussion ON A DVR/TIMESHIFTING FORUM" (and not a social network like Facebook or Twitter) and I *assure* you, their answer will be different.


----------



## jamesl (Jul 12, 2012)

Cainebj said:


> Azlen. Me thinks you protest too much. :down:


you can never protest illogical thinking too much

and can people referring to tivo as a "time shifting device" LOL

its a recorder, not a hot tub

and if you have 3 seasons of person interest that you haven't watched then that's your problem

seriously, anything further back than the past season is fair game

you can't expect something 3 years old (or even one year old) to be off limits

"Given that NO ONE will be expecting to see comments about a show which is NOT on topic for the thread ..."

really ? I expect to see comments about other shows all the time

are we not supposed to compare ER with Greys' Anatomy in a GA thread ?

how about "Married with Children" in a thread about "Modern Family"

a reference to Rosanne in a thread about Big Bang Theory ?

talk of the death of characters from other shows years ago with the death of a character in this show ?

of course you should expect those things

GA doesn't exist in a bubble 
neither does this thread



LoadStar said:


> This isn't just her. This appears to be a pretty wide-spread request from multiple members of the community to cater to their special needs and to spoiler-tag something like that. I'm not sure why there's the need for you to be logical and continue to be correct.
> 
> If you want to be logical and correct, I'm certain there are other communities that you can discuss TV shows at.


there, I fixed that for you

"Does there even need to be a rule for something like this? It's called common courtesy. "

actually it's called common sense 
but you have it backwards 
if it happened more than a year ago it is NOT A spoiler
so common sense says not to surprised or upset when you see something from over a year ago

"We're not talking about just "any plot point of any TV show, movie or piece of literature that has occurred in the past". This was a shocking and unexpected death of a main character on a major TV show."

So was Henry Blake's death on MASH 
whoops, sorry, should have put a spoiler tag there


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

I think somebody needs to look up the definition of 'time-shifting.' Or make the world at large come up with another name for it.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

Azlen said:


> Both Emily Post and Miss Manners disagree with you.
> 
> http://www.cbsnews.com/news/is-there-a-statute-of-limitations-on-spoilers/
> 
> Etiquette expert Lizzie Post of the Emily Post Institute sees no value in people "posting a million times, 'Don't spoil anything for me, don't spoil anything for me.'" Walk away from Facebook, shut down Twitter if you have to, she said.


That logic does not apply in this case. We are not talking about Twitter, Facebook or even a random article. This is a Grey's Anatomy thread on a television discussion sub-forum on a TiVo forum. It's a tiny microcosm of the internet where like minded people can get together and discuss a *particular* TV show.



Azlen said:


> *"If you're not living in the current season you have no claim*. It's fine if you have a friend who's really into it and you want to say, 'Don't spoil it for me.' But you can't ask the world around you to completely bend."


Again, this does not apply to us. Nobody is asking "the world" to bend. It is not unreasonable to expect people to avoid spoilers about other shows in a Grey's Anatomy thread. And let's face it, we're not talking about a minor spoiler here. That was quite a doozy! As such, there was simply no reason to throw a spoiler like that out there without using spoiler tags or giving some kind of warning.



Azlen said:


> Judith Martin, who writes the Miss Manners columns and books, also believes the burden falls mostly on the person holding out for the surprise.
> 
> "But if the story is really good, it shouldn't make that much difference," she said. "I still enjoy re-reading 'Moby-Dick' and 'The Golden Bowl,' even though I know perfectly well what is going to happen."


On top of it being a bad analogy, I also completely disagree with this ridiculous statement. Of course it makes a difference if you are cognizant of major plot points in a story before they happen. To say otherwise is completely ludicrous. Would anyone enjoy Game of Thrones as much if they knew when and how all the main characters were going to die? Would True Detective be nearly as enjoyable if you knew the ending going in? Of course not.


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

jamesl said:


> neither does this thread


You are very, very wrong.


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

All I want to say is that there are different viewpoints on this. It's not purely a common courtesy thing, it is something that can be debated as to where the burden of courtesy lies. Because of that, if people are adamant on things like that being put in spoiler tags then there should be a clear rule for it in the forum rules. I would have no problem if such a rule were to be created, but it doesn't exist now.


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

Azlen said:


> It's not purely a common courtesy thing, it is something that can be debated as to where the burden of courtesy lies..


Sure, but in this specific sub-forum, the burden of courtesy is different, from nearly any other discussion forum.


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

Fofer said:


> Sure, but in this specific sub-forum, the burden of courtesy is different, from nearly any other discussion forum.


If there are rules stating when a thread can be started, surely it isn't difficult to create a rule about old plot points as well.


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

The "rules" are readily understood and have been for years. 

Just be courteous and compassionate -- don't drop major, unlabelled spoilers -- especially not in unrelated threads. It's not rocket science. It's basic human kindness.


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

Fofer said:


> The "rules" are readily understood and have been for years.
> 
> Just be courteous and compassionate -- don't drop major, unlabelled spoilers -- especially not in unrelated threads. It's not rocket science. It's basic human kindness.


That's where I have a problem here. You are essentially calling the person who originally posted that unkind and uncompassionate. I don't think that's fair to do. The plot point was over a year old. From what I am hearing, the rules of courtesy are different here than any other place on the internet. That's unfortunately not something that everyone is going to know when they post here, because it is so different there really should be a clear cut rule on it.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

Azlen said:


> That's where I have a problem here. You are essentially calling the person who originally posted that unkind and uncompassionate.


I don't think anyone is calling that person that. I think it was an accident that they didn't think of, and they went back and edited the post after it was pointed out.

Most people are arguing with efillipi and you and now jamesl since you're the ones who picked up the argument with rude comments and are dropping other spoilers to make your point.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Azlen said:


> If there are rules stating when a thread can be started, surely it isn't difficult to create a rule about old plot points as well.


/snip of comment that will get me banned/

Fine, I've requested a rule modification.


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

laria said:


> I don't think anyone is calling that person that. I think it was an accident that they didn't think of, and they went back and edited the post after it was pointed out.
> 
> Most people are arguing with efillipi and you and now jamesl since you're the ones who picked up the argument with rude comments and are dropping other spoilers to make your point.


The only "rude" comment I made was in response to the person who claimed people who didn't use spoiler tags were being self centered and lazy. I don't think that is a fair claim to make and I responded in an unfortunate manner.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

hummingbird_206 said:


> /snip of comment that will get me banned/
> 
> Fine, I've requested a rule modification.


Rule created.


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

Great, done.

Now back to your regularly scheduled thread... about an episode of Grey's Anatomy.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

hummingbird_206 said:


> Rule created.


Thanks! :up:


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

hummingbird_206 said:


> Rule created.


That is awesome. :up:


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Poor Mer. As if she didn't have enough to deal with being sent out to the smushed car, but then she has to listen to Amy whine about not being able to say goodbye to Derek. Ugh, I've never been a big fan of little Shepherd, but I never really hated her. Now, I'm starting to hate her.

Wow, Kepner sure has changed. Not sure if I like her new persona or not. But it sure was great that she had them tow the car to the hospital so they can try to save that guy. Very cool. Hopefully they will save him next week! I think next week is the season finale.

And yet another argument between the Chief (Webber will always be the Chief to me!) and Catherine. Not enjoying those 2 together at all.


----------



## efilippi (Jul 24, 2001)

Hauling in the wrecked car was a neat visual treat but I don't see how their chances of saving him are any better now. They still have to get him out of the car. Assuming he survived the trip.

And we don't know whether the guy whose blood was drained, pig fashion, survived with a brain, right? Find out next week, I suppose. I don't like it when shows like this use some way off the wall technique and all wait with baited breath until the flat-line screen finally makes its happy 'blip'. Drama requires suspension of disbelief, I suppose, but I can't bring myself to do it anymore.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Kepner pointed out that they all said that they thought the guy would die when they cut him out of the car because they were so far from the hospital. They thought he'd have a better chance of survival if they were closer to the hospital. That's why she had the car towed to the hospital.


----------



## Gerryex (Apr 24, 2004)

hummingbird_206 said:


> Ugh, I've never been a big fan of little Shepherd, but I never really hated her. Now, I'm starting to hate her.


:up::up:


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

hummingbird_206 said:


> Poor Mer. As if she didn't have enough to deal with being sent out to the smushed car, but then she has to listen to Amy whine about not being able to say goodbye to Derek. Ugh, I've never been a big fan of little Shepherd, but I never really hated her. Now, I'm starting to hate her.


Wow, we're going to have to agree to disagree on this one. When Amelia ripped Meredith a new one, I cheered. Mer is insanely self-centered and self-indulgent, and someone needs to slap her upside the head and get her to grow up.

I'm not saying Amelia is without blame -- she really couldn't have ditched her patient and run off to try and save her brother -- but it's not at all unreasonable for her to wish she had gotten the chance to assess his condition herself, or to have been able to say goodbye before the plug was pulled. It's not like she was still practicing in SoCal when the accident happened -- she was in Seatlle, and wasn't she still staying with Derek and Meredith? So what was the big hurry for Meredith to pull the plug?

Yeah, I know, the real answer is that she had to pull the plug and run because Shonda was all "history is repeating itself" and if Meredith had acted like a decent human being for once, it would have ruined her stupid plot.

But really, of all the characters, more and more I'm liking Maggie, who has flaws, but at least she's on to herself.

As for Kepner: they established that if the driver is cut out of the car, he would bleed out before they could do anything about it. So presumably since he's now right next to the hospital, they're going to set something up so keep him alive long enough to get him into surgery. I've already dumped the episode, so I can't remember the exact line of dialogue, but when one of the doctors said something about not being able to do X because they were too far away from the hospital, I said "well, just pick the car up and take it to the hospital!" and sure enough, that was the Shonda solution. 

I don't know how they kept him from bleeding out on the way to the hospital but hey, it's Shonda-land.


----------



## Howie (May 3, 2004)

Amelia is my least favorite character. I wish she'd been in the tunnel.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

murgatroyd said:


> Wow, we're going to have to agree to disagree on this one. When Amelia ripped Meredith a new one, I cheered. Mer is insanely self-centered and self-indulgent, and someone needs to slap her upside the head and get her to grow up.


Agree to disagree.



Howie said:


> Amelia is my least favorite character. I wish she'd been in the tunnel.


Agree to agree on this one!


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

Wow, I just went to watch the last episode and had 25 min of Tom Brady's first public appearance since the Wells Report came out.  Off to Xfinity I guess...


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

I am pleased they did not feel the need to kill the dude who was trapped in the car - his GF/fiance - OR their baby.

This episode was all right by me. 
In fact - I would have been OK if this had been the series finale.

_No matter how dark it gets, the sun will always come out again._

That's a nice closing line. Words to live by.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

Well... we don't know that he didn't die.  But hopefully they saved him!


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Wow, I really enjoyed that episode. Definitely could have been a series finale. 

Did Jackson and April break up?

Looks like Jo and Alex didn't break up. And neither did Richard and Catherine.

And Mer will be back in her old house.


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

Now I want to go back and re-watch the early seasons of GA to find the original 'we have to dance it out' scene. 

That was something that Cristina taught Meredith to do. Nice call-out to the early years of the show. :up:


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

murgatroyd said:


> Now I want to go back and re-watch the early seasons of GA to find the original 'we have to dance it out' scene.
> 
> That was something that Cristina taught Meredith to do. Nice call-out to the early years of the show. :up:


They brought that back up when Cristina / Sandra Oh left the show.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

laria said:


> Well... we don't know that he didn't die.  But hopefully they saved him!


Oops I didn't realize I had another episode to watch... I guess now I know he didn't die.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

laria said:


> Oops I didn't realize I had another episode to watch... I guess now I know he didn't die.


I was wondering why you posted that! But he could still die next season, so I thought maybe that's what you meant.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

murgatroyd said:


> Now I want to go back and re-watch the early seasons of GA to find the original 'we have to dance it out' scene.
> 
> That was something that Cristina taught Meredith to do. Nice call-out to the early years of the show. :up:


I binged watched the whole series a couple of months ago (streamed, can't remember if it was via Netflix or Amazon Prime). It really reminded me why I love these characters.


----------



## efilippi (Jul 24, 2001)

I find the whole concept of "dance it out" to be very weird. Is it just because I'm a guy or am I otherwise unknowing? I don't mean to rain on the parade but I can't imagine such a thing being suggested and then agreed to. No doubt I'm the nutty one.


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

Cainebj said:


> They brought that back up when Cristina / Sandra Oh left the show.


When I was looking around on YouTube to see if I could find a clip, I found a scene where Mer explains the ritual to Derek.


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

laria said:


> Oops I didn't realize I had another episode to watch... I guess now I know he didn't die.


I've been agitating for a while now, asking for people to put the episode titles in the post title to make a break between episodes, like hummingbird_206 did in post #135, but it hasn't caught on.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

That probably wouldn't have helped me... I never read the titles.


----------



## Hcour (Dec 24, 2007)

Cainebj said:


> We hated Dr. Amelia Shepherd on Private Practice.
> The best thing about Private Practice being cancelled?
> We no longer had to look at Dr. Amelia Shepherd.
> Making her a main character on Grey's Anatomy means I will be fast forwarding through every second she is on screen.


Oh good, it's not just me. I don't like the actress. One thing I'll say about Grey's, it has consistently cast good actors for the recurring roles. Until now. The actress playing Amelia is simply bad. Soap opera quality. I barely made it through the ep where she was giving the seminar on the brain tumor. Wayyyy too much Amelia. Wayyyy too much bad acting from this bad actress.

I think I'm done with Grey's at this point anyway. It started off great, then it was merely good, but still enjoyable. But these last few seasons, it's contrived as hell. Little more than sentimental, sappy, schmaltzy kitsch.


----------

